# Variations in MBTI Personality Types, as Exhibited by Starseeds



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Conventional science provides evidence for how humanity has evolved over millions of years to become what humans are today. There is a belief among starseeds (also known as star people or lightbeings), who feel their souls have originated from other planets, and that humanity is the result of genetic manipulation by advanced civilizations from other solar systems. Although the existence of variations in a personality type does not conclusively indicate genetic manipulation by different extraterrestrial races, it is an interesting example of how the differences might be attributed to more than just evolution. This is a study of a few examples of starseeds, their planets, and personality types. It shows how personality type variations can be influenced by their unique, individual origins. Thank you.

The International Starseed Network provides personal photographs, which offers further study into personality type variations, and their respective planets of origin. 
Intl. Starseed Network - The Consciousness Has Shifted...The Awakening Has Begun

Pleiades:
Pleiadian Starseeds - Intl. Starseed Network

Sirius:
Starseeds From Sirius - Intl. Starseed Network

Draco, Reptilian (also Dinoid-Reptoid):
Understanding Reptilians - Intl. Starseed Network
Lacerta Files: Reptilian Interview (Audio)

*INFJ Starseeds:* 

Casondra Starseed, INFJ Pleiadian:
Casondra Starseed's Page - Intl. Starseed Network






Anya Briggs, INFJ Sirian (also secondary Lyran, Pleiadian, and Draco genetic mixture)
Anya is a Channel: Finally watched the Alara Blackwell Bases interview ; some extraordinary parallels going on here






*ENFP Starseeds:*
Find more discussions about aliens, from ENFP, in the following thread:
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...-sam-jenkins-miesha-enfps-discuss-aliens.html

Jeff Scott, ENFP Reptilian:






Alara Blackwell, ENFP Sirian:






Joanne Summerscales, ENFP Dinoid-Reptoid (according to Jeff Scott's interview):

Joanne is the interviewer in the following video:


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

How many INTJs have signed up?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

default settings said:


> How many INTJs have signed up?


One so far:

ThriftyWitch, INTJ Draco:
ThriftyWitch - YouTube


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, this is very interesting. I wasn't aware that there was such thing as a starseed. Definitely fascinating; many thanks for sharing.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you sure that person is an INTJ?

A lot of telling us all _what_ instead of _how_ and _why_ was going on. 

It seemed a bit Si.


----------



## Almighty Malachi (Jan 4, 2013)

Starseeds?

This is taking Special Snowflake Syndrome to a remarkably extreme level. Like, almost as extreme as Otherkins.


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Almighty Malachi said:


> Starseeds?
> 
> This is taking Special Snowflake Syndrome to a remarkably extreme level. Like, almost as extreme as Otherkins.


Ehh, as it may seem like that, I figure let them think what they will. Given that they don't get extra attention/criticism, they'll probably stop acting if they are. I don't necessarily think they're not acting, and I definitely don't believe in it at all, but let them think what they want. And at least it's not ridiculously fake, it sort of makes sense. It takes advantage of common symptoms and MBTI functions to make people believe what they want, but it doesn't make a (too) ridiculous claim.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol that enfp "reptilian" is a seriously, seriously bad liar


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Barbara Marciniak, INTJ Pleiadian:
The Pleiadians with Barbara Marciniak


----------

